# Combined Driving comp: Harley and Chili Pepper



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Last weekend was our big combined driving competition. After dressage I was in first in Preliminary VSE with Chili AND in Training Single Pony with Harley! After all was said and done we ended up second (both equines). Not too shabby!  
Hope you enjoy the photos! 
Chili Dressage:
















Chili Cones:
























Chili Marathon:
























































Good job!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Harley Dressage (and warm up before):
















































Craig's view heading over to the cones course








Harley Cones:
































Until the prof photographer gets her photos up, no marathon photos with Harley since Craig had to ride on the back of the cart with me (and he's the one who took the photos)
Good job Harley!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice ones! I wish I could have a pony and a cart.... :-(


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Great photos, looks like a lot of fun.

What exactly is dressage with the carriage??? You drive a test in a arena???


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like fun!

Harley looks gorgeous all clipped!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Yup Pinto Pony, just like ridden dressage, only you're driving instead of riding


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Wonderful pics!

Chili is so cute, and Harley is just GORGEOUS! 

Well done!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Those are some great pictures. Combined driving looks so fun! Harley's cart looks awesome!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Great pictures. Pretty fancy carts! I help out sometimes at CDE's. It is fun to watch. Never really thought of trying it though.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats! That looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone!  It is SOOOOO much fun  This coming week I will try to get through the photos of some of the other competitors to share, especially the four in hand


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I really miss driving. If I send Peanut to you will you teach him to drive ?? LOL 

Your horses are gorgeous, your outfit and rig are great. I am so jealous.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Too cool! That looks like a lot of fun. Chili and Harley look like such honest, hard working boys. I'm impressed!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! LOL AppyT, I don't train them to drive, I send them to my trainer  Although these two came to me driving, and then I take lessons with Renee


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

ah ic. I thought you did your own training. Well I am never speaking to you again then. ROFL Wish I knew someone nearby who'd train him. I am way too lazy, impatient, and short tempered. LOL


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL!!! I know how to train them, but with my trainer it gets done much quicker and much better haha  Sometimes I start them with ground driving, but let her take over  A riding horse I have no problem, but driving can be very dangerous, I leave it up to the professional!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

*Professional photos*

Professional photos of Harley and Chili at the combined driving show! Although these are only dressage, I hope she got some in hazards and will post later??? I will have to ask because I REALLLLLLLY want one or more of Harley in marathon!
Chili:
Cactus Creek Design : Peggi Johnson Photography - Photographer - Web Design - Computer Graphics - Artist - focus on horses and dogs- powered by SmugMug
Harley:
Cactus Creek Design : Peggi Johnson Photography - Photographer - Web Design - Computer Graphics - Artist - focus on horses and dogs- powered by SmugMug
Hope those links work... if not, go to Cactus Creek Design : Peggi Johnson Photography - Photographer - Web Design - Computer Graphics - Artist - focus on horses and dogs- powered by SmugMug click the Goree farms 2009 and then entry 33 and 35


----------

